# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  چه برنامه‌هایی با سی/سی++ نوشته شده‌اند

## linux

Microsoft&#58; Literally everything at Microsoft is built using various flavors of Visual C++‎ - mostly 6.0 and 7.0 but we do have a few holdouts still using 5.0 &#58;-&#40; and some products like Windows XP use more recent builds of the compiler. The list would include major products like&#58; 
Windows XP 
Windows NT &#40;NT4 and 2000&#41; 
Windows 9x &#40;95, 98, Me&#41; 
Microsoft Office &#40;Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint, Outlook&#41; 
Internet Explorer &#40;including Outlook Express&#41; 
Visual Studio &#40;Visual C++‎, Visual Basic, Visual FoxPro&#41; &#40;Some parts of Visual Studio like the Base Class Libraries that ship with the .NET Framework were written using C#‎ but the C#‎ compiler itself is written in C++‎.&#41; 
Exchange 
SQL 
There are also "minor" products like&#58; 
FrontPage 
Money 
Picture It 
Project 
and all the games. 

راستی چرا هیچکدوم از این برنامه ها با دلفی نوشته نشده؟؟
منبع
http://www.research.att.com/~bs/applications.html

----------


## Anti_Evil

سلام،
والا من هر چی فکر کردم منظور از طرح این سوال را نفهمیدم  :? 
ولی خوب در هر حال شاید با این کار برنامه نویسان تازه کار متوجه شوند گستردگی و قدرت این زبان تا چه حد زیاد است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## alpha

بازیها رو اصلا نمی شه با زبانی غیر از C یا C++‎ نوشت . بقیه نرم افزارهای بزرگ و درست و حسابی هم که حتما با این دو زبان نوشته شده اند . البته متاسفانه تو ایران همه چی بر عکسه !!!! تو خارج اگه سی پلاس پلاس بدونی سه سوت کار پیدا می کنی اما تو ایران وی بی کارا سر کارند !!!!

----------


## hassan1365

8) با سلام.
بریم سر اصل مطلب.
++c یعنی عشق.یعنی ویندوز .یعنی آفیس.++c یه زبان سطح میانیه.میدونی یعنی چی؟
یعنی رابط بین زبونای سطح بالا مثل بیسیک و پاسکال وزبونای سطح پایین مثل اسمبلی.
که البته برا ما که زبون سطح پایین بلد نیستیم سی خیلی خوبه.
ببخشید که وقتتونو گرفتم.
کوچیکتون حسن.

----------


## Pars Giga

:flower:  لینوکس(بهترین سیستم عامل دنیا)
 :flower:  کامپایل خیلی از زبانها(پاسکال و..)
 :flower:  بازی های پلی استیشن
 :flower:  زبان برنامه نوییسی بیسیک
  و ....

----------

